# Drastic Quiver changes in 2008?



## Trekchick (May 1, 2008)

My quiver changed in a fairly big way in 2008.  How about yours?
Beginning of the season






End of Season:





I've thinned the quiver and yet........its FATTER!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2008)

Very much so.  I hadn't purchased new skis for myself since 2002-2003.  This year I bought TWO!  I may add a race stock ski for fast days next season if I find a good deal.


----------



## mondeo (May 1, 2008)

Second year on my only pair of skis, and the first "real" year (only 6 times last year.) Figure one more year (50+ days) on this pair of skis; hopefully after that I'll be past the hurdle of buying a house, too, and won't be as compelled to question every purchasing decision.

Thing is, I'm not sure that I'd have more than one ski, unless it was a backup or rock bump ski. I consider myself to be a dedicated (albeit not very good) bump skier, and even the days I'm not in the bumps I'm trying to work on my bump technique. Even though a different ski might be better for those days, I'm not sure that it's a good idea to practice bump technique on something I'm not going to ski in the bumps. Maybe when I get old.

Although, as long as your including your boots in the first shot (and the fact that they're Kryptons,) I will mention that I made a major boot upgrade, 10 year old and oversized Alpinas to Krypton Pros. No looking back on that decision.


----------



## drjeff (May 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> My quiver changed in a fairly big way in 2008.  How about yours?
> Beginning of the season
> 
> 
> ...



Quick, go out and add to the quiver,  your's lost almost all of it's color during this past season


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 2, 2008)

Next season I'm going to snowblades..they're lighter to carry..and great for the really tight glades..JEA!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Even though a different ski might be better for those days, I'm not sure that it's a good idea to practice bump technique on something I'm not going to ski in the bumps.



I don't think it would hurt your technique at all.  I love bumps as much as the next guy, but definitely wouldn't want to be caught on designed bump skis during a powder day.  My powder boards are probably close to 130mm underfoot and they do just fine in the bumps on powder days.


----------



## Trekchick (May 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Quick, go out and add to the quiver,  your's lost almost all of it's color during this past season


Trust me, It's plenty colourful!  Ski with me and you'll see!!!
Or is it the skier that's colourful...........whatever it is, My current quiver rips!!


----------



## Trekchick (May 3, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Although, as long as your including your boots in the first shot (and the fact that they're Kryptons,) I will mention that I made a major boot upgrade, 10 year old and oversized Alpinas to Krypton Pros. No looking back on that decision.


The boots are sort of in the second pic too, but in the hot gear bag.
:grin:
Love my kryptons!
The Zip Fit Hot Gear Bag is an awesome addition to my gear.  Keeps my boots toasty warm and keeps my cinnamon buns the perfect temp for the road trip too!


----------



## jack97 (May 3, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Although, as long as your including your boots in the first shot (and the fact that they're Kryptons,) I will mention that I made a major boot upgrade, 10 year old and oversized Alpinas to Krypton Pros. No looking back on that decision.





Trekchick said:


> Love my kryptons!



Another Krypton Brotha and Sista. Long live the open throat....Oo-rah! 


BTW, Tchick whats up with going fatter underneath?


----------



## Trekchick (May 3, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Another Krypton Brotha and Sista. Long live the open throat....Oo-rah!
> 
> 
> BTW, Tchick whats up with going fatter underneath?


I originally got my 88 waisted (Karma) used, thinking it would be fun to try but it was such a bargain, I couldn't pass it up.  Then I had some significant rock hits and pretty much trashed them.  In the search of a replacement, I demoed some fatter stuff and ended up having tons of fun on them.  
In my quiver, you're looking  at
The Ski, Bump specific 65 ish under foot
Blizzard Mag SL 64 under foot(Ice skates)
Blizzard Eos 88 under foot, really versatile and fun in the trees, bumps pretty much everything but hard pack.
BlueHouse MR171 94 under foot, Noodle, soft soft soft.  With the right tune, it is grippy and fun to play on, Destined to be my rock skis.
And the best of the bunch. The Bros!
174 Softs which are not soft in any manner 99 under foot, tons of fun, stable like no ones business, Freakin Freight trains!!!

Eeeee Gads I love to ski!


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 3, 2008)

Yep...Got rid of a pair of K2 Apache Blackhawks (68mm Waist) and Volkl AC3 (74) and Replaced them with K2 Public Enemy Twin Tips (84) and Volkl Mantras (96)


----------



## millerm277 (May 11, 2008)

Got rid of a pair of Atomic C:6's. Added a second pair of Bandit BX's (70mm Waist) as I'm not sure how much longer I can get them for, and a pair of Bandit B2's (78mm) for softer/powder conditions.


----------



## Trekchick (May 12, 2008)

I think I just added a new pair of Hart F17's to my quiver.  That is one Sweeeeeeeeet bump ski!!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 12, 2008)

millerm277 said:


> Got rid of a pair of Atomic C:6's. Added a second pair of Bandit BX's (70mm Waist) as I'm not sure how much longer I can get them for, and a pair of Bandit B2's (78mm) for softer/powder conditions.



Interesting, those are the exact same skis I purchased this year.  I got a set of B2's last fall (174)and a set of BX's (176)this spring.


----------



## powbmps (May 12, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I think I just added a new pair of Hart F17's to my quiver.  That is one Sweeeeeeeeet bump ski!!



Did you get a chance to demo those at A-Basin, any impressions? (serious question) 

At over $1,000 are they twice as good as the Head Mojo and three times better than the K2 Mamba or the Rossi Mogul? (not so serious question)


----------



## 2knees (May 12, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Did you get a chance to demo those at A-Basin, any impressions? (serious question)
> 
> At over $1,000 are they twice as good as the Head Mojo and three times better than the K2 Mamba or the Rossi Mogul? (not so serious question)




A grand for a mogul ski?  that seems a bit ridiculous to me but i'm completely ignorant on the issues of gear.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 12, 2008)

Wow $1000???   I wouldn't pay that for a pair of FIS race stock skis with plates and bindings.

I guess affordability lies in ones own wallet, but I've never paid more than $500 for a set of skis with bindings in my lifetime.   

But if you can afford it and you enjoy them, go for it.


----------



## jack97 (May 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> But if you can afford it and you enjoy them, go for it.




That's the problem...... people willing to pay 1K or even sub $500 on the discount market are driving up the cost. In this case, perception equals value, 

No way I'm dishing out $500 (even at discount) for a ski that I'm going to beat up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2008)

jack97 said:


> That's the problem...... people willing to pay 1K or even sub $500 on the discount market are driving up the cost. In this case, perception equals value,
> 
> No way I'm dishing out $500 (even at discount) for a ski that I'm going to beat up.



The cost of skis is actually going down..for me at least thanks to the internet.  My Rossi Sprayer BCs were only $170 on Steep and Cheap and with binders and mountain the set up was still only around $350..and back in college I paid $500 for my K2 El Caminos with Marker M-51 binders..Race Stock Atomics are uber expensive but you can get good deals on 1-2 year old models..


----------



## jack97 (May 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The cost of skis is actually going down..for me at least thanks to the internet.  My Rossi Sprayer BCs were only $170 on Steep and Cheap and with binders and mountain the set up was still only around $350..and back in college I paid $500 for my K2 El Caminos with Marker M-51 binders..Race Stock Atomics are uber expensive but you can get good deals on 1-2 year old models..



Yeah, the net is great!

In terms of mogul ski, seems the going rate on 1-2 yr models on the net is about half the MSRP ($200-$350), if you can get them lower, then you're getting a good deal. 

 Hart is missing the boat on this, IMO,  the market is slim on a "high performance" mogul skis. Even if they claim durability, I don't see how they can prevent core shots or edge deforms when taking these skis out in the woods or dirt bottom troughs.

The cynic in me thinks they want to sell at $500 b/c they can't compete with volume manufacturing.


----------



## powbmps (May 12, 2008)

My quiver has gone retro.  I _tried_ going with some wider skis.

Started the season on 184 Scott P3.  At 84mm underfoot it's the widest ski I've ever had.  

Once I tried my 175 Dynastar Twisters, I couldn't go back.

Just found a mint old pair of 195 Dynastar Assaults to complete the reversal .

However I did make the switch from a Lange 120 to a Krypton Pro.  Love them now that I've got the liners sorted out.


----------



## jack97 (May 12, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Just found a mint old pair of 195 Dynastar Assaults to complete the reversal .



Next spring, I can see it now, the assaults and neon... definitely retro.




powbmps said:


> However I did make the switch from a Lange 120 to a Krypton Pro.  Love them now that I've got the liners sorted out.



I found a sweet deal on a brand new krypton cross, couldn't resist so I pulled the trigger, just got to figure out how to sneak it home.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 12, 2008)

My dream is that some day someone puts a pair of Rossi 4M's up on ebay that were minimally used.  I picked up some Retro clothing this winter to get back to my late 80's self, just need the skis to complement and lose about 30 pounds to :lol:


----------



## 2knees (May 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> My dream is that some day someone puts a pair of Rossi 4M's up on ebay that were minimally used.  I picked up some Retro clothing this winter to get back to my late 80's self, just need the skis to complement and lose about 30 pounds to :lol:




I never liked the 4m's.  Never liked the 4s's either though.  I thought the k2 KVC comp was the best ski for bumps back in the day.  I even bought a pair of K2 Gyrators when they came out but i busted 2 pair in less than a season.  Turns out they had a design flaw.

what any of that has to do with the topic at hand eludes me but i'm bored a shit right now.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> I never liked the 4m's.  Never liked the 4s's either though.  I thought the k2 KVC comp was the best ski for bumps back in the day.  I even bought a pair of K2 Gyrators when they came out but i busted 2 pair in less than a season.  Turns out they had a design flaw.
> 
> what any of that has to do with the topic at hand eludes me but i'm bored a shit right now.



I had one pair and loved em', but it was like 8th and 9th grade for me, so who knows what I would think today.  I disliked the 7M.  After I outgrew the 4M's I switched over to Salomon Force 9 3s, which were awesome for the first thirty days, then turned to mush.  They also delaminated very easily.  I bought one pair, but owned 4 over the course of their 2 year warranty.


----------



## jack97 (May 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> what any of that has to do with the topic at hand eludes me...



It's a hijack about going retro.....

Speaking of which; 
F17; 103.8/66.6/89.2 for 175 length or greater, 104/64/92 for 168 length or less

Those dimension are approaching circa early 2000, all mountain and recreational slalom skis


----------



## Trekchick (May 13, 2008)

jack97 said:


> It's a hijack about going retro.....
> 
> Speaking of which;
> F17; 103.8/66.6/89.2 for 175 length or greater, 104/64/92 for 168 length or less
> ...



I love the retro chatter.  Fascinates me!  As for the 168 at 104/64/92.  Its pretty skinny for my quiver, but that ski freakin' Rocks!


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 18, 2008)

After using my previous skis for around 6 years, I finally got new ones .. Head Monster 88s.  Used them 3 days so far and having a lot of fun on them.  My old ones were in dire need of replacement, having no edges and base.  When I took them into a shop for a pre-season tune-up (never did the end-of-season tuneup), I was told it wasn't worth it and they couldn't do anything.  I say to just do the best they could, but knew at that point I couldn't wait any longer for new skis.  When I started demoing I was amazed at what it is like to have edges


----------



## Mildcat (May 25, 2008)

My quiver before the season. Does one pair qualify as a quiver? K2 Apache Crossfires. 167 cm.  







My quiver at the end of the season. Does two pair qualify as a quiver? Dynastar legend 8000's. 172 cm. 






I love both skis. The Crossfires have a .5 base and 3 side edge bevel so they'll grip the hardest of east coast hardpack and the legends float like a dream on softer snow. By far the two best pairs of skis I've owned.


----------



## madskier6 (May 26, 2008)

I don't have before & after pics but here's my Family's quiver at the end of the 2008 season.






L to R: Burton Punch (11 yr old son's), Capita Travis Parker's Texas (14 yr old son's), Volkl Gotama (mine), Atomic Metron B5 (mine), Volkl Racetiger GS Jr. (10 yr old son's), Volkl Racetiger GS Jr. (15 yr old daughter's), Salomon Streetracer 08W (15 yr old daughter's) & K2 T:Nine One Luv (Wife's)

This year I added the Gotamas, both pairs of Racetigers & the Travis Parker snowboard.  I'm hoping to add a pair of Atomic LT12 race skis for me this summer.

I went fatter by adding the Gotamas (105 mm waist) as my powder & spring ski.  They are phenomenal skis.  Fat is where it's at! :lol:  I just float over everything in those bad boys.


----------



## Trekchick (May 26, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I went fatter by adding the Gotamas (105 mm waist) as my powder & spring ski.  They are phenomenal skis.  Fat is where it's at! :lol:  I just float over everything in those bad boys.


you could almost run over small children or snowboarders and not even notice


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> you could almost run over small children or snowboarders and not even notice



And that's a bad thing??   (especially the snowboarder part     :razz: )


----------



## bigbog (Jun 22, 2008)

*...those 94+ freight trains are fun...*



Trekchick said:


> .........And the best of the bunch. The Bros!
> 174 Softs which are not soft in any manner 99 under foot, tons of fun, stable like no ones business, Freakin Freight trains!!!
> Eeeee Gads I love to ski!



Are the freight trains fun on a moderately deep morning or what!
That's a nice bunch of skis Trekchick!   Love my Liberty Hazmats (94mm) in deep stuff....and I pick up my Mythics tomorrow..(on the cheap...we'll see!) ...those Eos's look interesting too!

$.01


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 24, 2008)

bigbog said:


> Are the freight trains fun on a moderately deep morning or what!
> Liberty Hazmats (94mm).... (bamboo sidewalls makes them feel...just _different_ ...not as heavy ) ...but they DO need some space...the Mythics can handle tighter quarters a lot easier.
> 
> $.01


I skied on the Bros at Breck with 8 inches of fresh, and again at Abasin with 10+ inches of fresh.  OMG, Snowgasms abound!!!


----------

